# Lion head full coats, always throw a "full coat"?



## asher (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a full coat lion head buck (looks more like a jersey woolie, IMO). The litter that he just fathered appears to be 100% full coats. They require a lot more grooming than I prefer with a rabbit (that's why I got out of jersey woolies). So I need to know if a lionhead buck with a full coat will throw ONLY full coats or if it's a dominant gene, I suppose would be the better question. They are GORGEOUS, but not what a lion head looks like in my head and not a desired look for me. If it is dominant, I think we will acquire a different buck if we decide to breed in the future.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## secuono (Jun 24, 2012)

What's a full coat? You mean double mane?


----------



## asher (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't know! The lady that I brought them from said he was called a full coat. I know the babies look like the double coat baby pictures when they are first born.

Here is a picture of the buck






(He has been groomed since then. He came to me in rough shape with lots of mats because his previous owner was very sick and could not keep up with his grooming.)


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 25, 2012)

he is what we call here a teddy lionhead. he has more fur than a double mane because he carries an extra gene for it which makes him un showable. he will always throw better wooled babies and improve manes. if bred to a doe with less mane or no mane he would make good single or double maned babies the way they should be. if you have good double maned does already he will throw mostly teddys. i have never heard of it called a full coat before but that makes sence.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jun 28, 2012)

He has jersey wooly in his background. He is unshowable and more than likely will produce 100% wooled offspring.


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Jun 28, 2012)

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> he is what we call here a teddy lionhead. he has more fur than a double mane because he carries an extra gene for it which makes him un showable. he will always throw better wooled babies and improve manes. if bred to a doe with less mane or no mane he would make good single or double maned babies the way they should be. if you have good double maned does already he will throw mostly teddys. i have never heard of it called a full coat before but that makes sence.


I disagree. Most breeders I know (and I agree with them) say not to mess with teddies and to cull them from your breeding program. The gene doesn't improve mane, it just adds the teddy gene and makes it pop up more.


----------

